# Is this Apple's thermonuclear weapon against Android?



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Unless this patent is reversed in court, this could be bad for more than just Android companies.

http://phandroid.com/2012/07/17/new...atent-could-cause-headaches-for-android-camp/


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

I think it will be reversed as it's entirely too generalized.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Not only generalized but obvious. It's just going to cost money to overturn.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"RasputinAXP" said:


> Not only generalized but obvious. It's just going to cost money to overturn.


The question is, was it obvious in 2007 when a device like an Android or iPhone did not exist?


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

dpeters11 said:


> The question is, was it obvious in 2007 when a device like an Android or iPhone did not exist?


They existed long before that, just not with a capacitive touch-screen. Things like e-mail and document display formats haven't changed a lot from the days of a Palm Treo.


----------



## keith_benedict (Jan 12, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> The question is, was it obvious in 2007 when a device like an Android or iPhone did not exist?


Absolutely. I did mobile software development prior to that. This might have been novel back in 2000 when the Palm first came out.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

bobukcat said:


> They existed long before that, just not with a capacitive touch-screen. Things like e-mail and document display formats haven't changed a lot from the days of a Palm Treo.


I haven't looked at all that's included in the patent, but I don't remember devices having any pinch to zoom, or swiping to move pages type functionality with the stylus. The older devices I used, you had to touch a scroll bar with the stylus.


----------



## zx10guy (Nov 16, 2008)

I really wish Cisco would sue Apple over their use of iOS as Cisco has been calling their router/switch OS IOS for much longer than Apple has.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"zx10guy" said:


> I really wish Cisco would sue Apple over their use of iOS as Cisco has been calling their router/switch OS IOS for much longer than Apple has.


They worked that out several years ago. They also worked out iPhone.


----------



## zx10guy (Nov 16, 2008)

dpeters11 said:


> They worked that out several years ago. They also worked out iPhone.


I knew about the iPhone settlement. Didn't know about the IOS/iOS settlement. Regardless, both of those originated from Cisco.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

What about the recent judgement against Samsung regarding the Galaxy Nexus? Read more:
http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/06/29/us-apple-samsung-idUSBRE85S1J320120629


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

That injunction was stayed.


----------

